# Dentist injections and alcohol



## aymes (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone would know the answer... I had to have a filling today so had the usual injection. In fact I had it twice as the first didn't work! Took a while but now finally have feeling back, yay!
Anyway, really fancy a drink or two tonight, anyone know if there are any rules  about drinking after the injections....?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

aymes said:


> Just wondering if anyone would know the answer... I had to have a filling today so had the usual injection. In fact I had it twice as the first didn't work! Took a while but now finally have feeling back, yay!
> Anyway, really fancy a drink or two tonight, anyone know if there are any rules  about drinking after the injections....?



If you fancy a drink Aymes and aren't operating heavy machinery then there are no rules


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 15, 2010)

I tend to find I get a headache if I drink the same day!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> I tend to find I get a headache if I drink the same day!



but it doesn't stop you does it Michael!!!?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 15, 2010)

I would stay off any hot drinks for a day. Risk of burning yourself. 

Been there, didn't avoid hot drink and got blisters in my cake hole and throat. Nasty.


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> but it doesn't stop you does it Michael!!!?




You have driven me to drink Rossi!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> You have driven me to drink Rossi!!!!!!!



I do it to myself!!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

aymes said:


> Just wondering if anyone would know the answer... I had to have a filling today so had the usual injection. In fact I had it twice as the first didn't work! Took a while but now finally have feeling back, yay!
> Anyway, really fancy a drink or two tonight, anyone know if there are any rules about drinking after the injections....?


 

Haven't been to a dentist since becoming a diabetic, petrified of the people, so couldn't possibly advise.

Actually, are they people? If they are an get job satisfation from looking into peoples gobs all day, am I justified in being petrified


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 16, 2010)

The advice I was given was to void anything too hot or too cold until injection effects wear off and avoid alcohol for at least 12 hours. I drink very little so the alcohol bit didn't bother me.

Since we are all different the effects will be different for everyone


----------



## Hazel (Jan 16, 2010)

I have just come through some major dental work and like David, I HATE dentishts.   It had been a LONG time since my last visit.

Being unemployed I could not afford to go but toothache forced me to go.

But I got it all for free............yeh!

3 crowns, 4 filings and 1 tooth extracted.

Following treatment. I survived  the rest of the day on scrambled egg or mashed banana, drank cold drinks through a straw and the following day all was well.

Good luck, but mind to tell your dentist all you medications


----------

